# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Seismic Isolator Video

## T. Ashley McGrew

Here is a nifty animated video put out by the Getty that illustrates how their base isolator technology functions.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Here is another that features Jerry Podany using a scale model to illustrate how their seismic base isolation technology works to protect objects during earthquakes.

----------

